# Blue Green Tree Python



## Lizardlove (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi 
I Was Wondering If Anyone Has A Green Tree Pythons Thats Blue Or Has Blue On It ?

Thanks !


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2013)

Many people have GTP females which become more blue with each breeding - this is called hormonal blue. It can't be predicted, so you take your chances when buying a baby - that first it's a female, and second it will go blue over time the more it is bred. Most females will demonstrate a slight colour change as they progress through their reproductive cycle, some more than others.

Some races show more blue patterning than others, so it's a matter of selecting a breeder who has suitable stock, but once again it's no guarantee that your animal will have a lot of blue as it matures, and it's impossible to tell how they will turn out when buying a yellow or red baby.

Jamie


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 7, 2013)

You won't have much luck finding a fully blue one, and if you do it won't be cheap.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 7, 2013)

I posted this on the GTP pics thread a while back , Its not mine :cry: and you cant have it  . It is a PNG female according to the website the pic came from


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 7, 2013)

look at amazing amazon they sell high blue ones  not cheap though


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 7, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> look at amazing amazon they sell high blue ones  not cheap though



They aren't even allowed to sell GTPs in store, are you thinking of the blue tree snakes? If so, they cost about as much as a standard mature GTP, a blue GTP would be much more expensive.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 7, 2013)

oh sorry i thought we were talking about tree snakes just grazing over the thread my bad. they are some crazy colour gtps.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jun 7, 2013)

google moreliaviridis and see some NICE GTPS sorry cant link


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought the sorong locality GTP's had a blue stripe down there backs?


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I thought the sorong locality GTP's had a blue stripe down there backs?



Some do. Some dont.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 7, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> Some do. Some dont.


Is it more prevalent in that locality or they as much of a lucky dip with the blue stripe?


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 7, 2013)

We accidentally ran over a blue one at work, one of the guys yelled out that we had, and none of us believed it until we saw it, but it was solid blue.
that was at central Queensland, at a mine site.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 7, 2013)

Djbowker said:


> We accidentally ran over a blue one at work, one of the guys yelled out that we had, and none of us believed it until we saw it, but it was solid blue.
> that was at central Queensland, at a mine site.



Different type of snake to what the thread is about.


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry, it looked a lot like a python, but I must've been mistaken.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 7, 2013)

Djbowker said:


> Sorry, it looked a lot like a python, but I must've been mistaken.



No worries.
It would of been a green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata) that you are talking about as opposed to a green tree python (Morelia viridis).


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 7, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> No worries.<br>
> It would of been a green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata) that you are talking about as opposed to a green tree python (Morelia viridis).



Just out of curiosity, why couldn't it have been a GTP?


----------



## RedFox (Jul 8, 2013)

Djbowker said:


> Just out of curiosity, why couldn't it have been a GTP?



GTP aren't native to central Qld, instead they are confined to.the iron and McIlwraith ranges.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but how come some GTP are yellow an not red visa versa?


----------



## RedFox (Jul 8, 2013)

Different localities. All our native GTP are yellow as hatchies.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 8, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but how come some GTP are yellow an not red visa versa?



Try a bit of reading, book or internet will do...

Jamie


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 8, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Try a bit of reading, book or internet will do...
> 
> Jamie



I have already searched google with no luck. Why would I pay 70$ + for a book, only to find out one question? Also no need to be so rude, It was only a question!


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 292681
This is one of ours with some nice blue markings


----------



## DanN (Jul 8, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Different localities. All our native GTP are yellow as hatchies.



Actually - different species


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is one of my females...solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 8, 2013)

DanN said:


> Actually - different species



Formally now?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 8, 2013)

DanN said:


> Actually - different species


This is what I have read on here. I do not know a lot about GTP's so maybe someone who does can tell me if this is right.

"all hatchies are red or yellow. Aru, Maruke and Australian GTP only produce yellow hatchies. they all turn green (generally) the majority of the unusual looking animals such as the calicos, genetically blues come from red hatchies, therefor in the states the red ones do generally fetch a higher price. As for blue animals, females can turn hormonally blue which means they go slightly blue during breeding, some animals retain this blue and others lose it during summer, those that retain it after breeding are referred to as hormonally blue; there are ome however that turn from red to blue instead of green, these ones are refered to as genetically blue.

All in all if you get a baby from a clutch that has a red hatchy...... it is not australian (generally the case) although i have heard of a few breeders breeding pure Aru's and only producing yellows.
It wont be long until the red bubs will cost more in australia imo because they hold more potential for new morphs."


----------



## caliherp (Jul 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is what I have read on here. I do not know a lot about GTP's so maybe someone who does can tell me if this is right.
> 
> "all hatchies are red or yellow. Aru, Maruke and Australian GTP only produce yellow hatchies. they all turn green (generally) the majority of the unusual looking animals such as the calicos, genetically blues come from red hatchies, therefor in the states the red ones do generally fetch a higher price. As for blue animals, females can turn hormonally blue which means they go slightly blue during breeding, some animals retain this blue and others lose it during summer, those that retain it after breeding are referred to as hormonally blue; there are ome however that turn from red to blue instead of green, these ones are refered to as genetically blue.
> 
> ...



You are correct.(for the most part) To expand on this a little, usually red neos come from hi land locals. Although there are acceptions(Biak's etc.) Red neonates usually morph into the most desired phenotypes. There are a few die hard yellow neo fans who are working on getting yellows to express more of the "desired" traits. The only thing you are wrong about is Aru, Mrrauke, and Iron range GTP's only throwing out yellows. 

In regards to the separate species/subspecies comment. No papers have been published yet although from what I hear it is in the works. From what I have heard they will not be divided into separate species. They will be(again from what I hear) split up into 3 or so sub species.

Regards, Patrick


----------



## Chondromad (Aug 11, 2013)

This boy has a lot of blue on him


----------



## scorps (Aug 11, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Different type of snake to what the thread is about.



Unless of course he's route to work was through Lockhart River


----------



## congo_python (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's some pic's of my high blue girl, belly and all......that is a light navy blue and she is hopefully gravid ATM


----------

